# About SCOBY



## phantomlancer1211 (Jun 8, 2020)

Do you know about SCOBY (Symbiotic Colony of Bacteria and Yeast)?. It comes from the nature and it's really good for health, especially our digestion. With Scoby, you can make Kombucha tea. This kind of drink is cheap and healthy for everyone once it provides beneficial bateria for the digestive system.


----------



## xray (Jun 8, 2020)

I enjoy Kombucha tea. Never thought of making my own since it’s widely available these days.


----------



## gsurko (Jun 8, 2020)

Been making kombucha for years, easy and fun.


----------



## arthurrr (Jun 12, 2020)

Kombucha scoby's nice even though it looks kinda weird. Just make sure you keep a close eye on it while it ferments and you're gonna be fine. In other words, use extremely clean containers and kitchen equipment.


----------

